# What tube to use for spare?



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I recently got a Cannondale Synapse. The tire measures 700x25c. I'm looking to get this tube for spare but it has 3 sizes/options.

http://www.amazon.com/Michelin-Airstop-Butyl-Presta-Valve/dp/B001B00IS2/ref=pd_sim_sg_2

(1) 700 x 18/23 40mm
(2) 700 x 18/23 52mm
(3) 700 x 25/32 40mm

I reckon I should get the 3rd one since the size measure to my tires...yes? Is there a better alternative as far as brand is concerned? I'm not really into racing stuff, just want to use the bike for casual riding and exercise.

Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tube size*



ARPRINCE said:


> I recently got a Cannondale Synapse. The tire measures 700x25c. I'm looking to get this tube for spare but it has 3 sizes/options.
> 
> (1) 700 x 18/23 40mm
> (2) 700 x 18/23 52mm
> ...


You MAY be OK with the larger tube, but if it were me I would go with the smaller ones. The larger tube may actually be a bit big depending on the specific tire, and stuffing that larger tube into the tire may be an issue. The smaller tube will easily expand to fit a 25 mm tire with no issues. Michelin are my favorite tubes because the valve stem is not threaded (makes your pump head last longer) and they are very air tight (they only lose 15 psi in a week, IME).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What wheels are you using? 

The 40mm and the 52mm are the valve heights. Depending on what rim you're using, you might need a longer valve.. For what it's worth, I'd use the smaller tubes...18/23 and 52mm valve to be safe


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> You MAY be OK with the larger tube, but if it were me I would go with the smaller ones. The larger tube may actually be a bit big depending on the specific tire, and stuffing that larger tube into the tire may be an issue. The smaller tube will easily expand to fit a 25 mm tire with no issues. Michelin are my favorite tubes because the valve stem is not threaded (makes your pump head last longer) and they are very air tight (they only lose 15 psi in a week, IME).


Good to know - thanks.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> What wheels are you using?
> 
> The 40mm and the 52mm are the valve heights. Depending on what rim you're using, you might need a longer valve.. For what it's worth, I'd use the smaller tubes...18/23 and 52mm valve to be safe


I'm using an RS10. Tnx


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I always buy the longest valve stem I can find -- typ 52 - 60mm.

Even if your wheelset doesn't require it, you may need to help out someone whose wheels do require the long stem.


----------

